
Awesome Python: A curated list - yarapavan
https://python.libhunt.com/
======
markbnj
Spent fifteen or twenty minutes browsing around. I really like the format and
the ability to browse through categories, jump to the repo, see alternatives.
Had not previously used any of the other libhunt sites, so dropped in to say
nice job.

------
mofle
See
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
for more awesome lists.

------
stanislavb
This has received lots of love on Reddit already - once at /r/python and at
/r/programming today. Let's see whether there will be some HN love...

